# Coal Slag In Canada



## ILoveYou (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi! I'm new to this website and I'm looking for help to find coal slag in small amounts in Canada, or even shipping to Canada. 
I'm currently working on a research project that only needs around 3-5 pounds of coal slag but I have had no aval to finding any in my region or shipping to my region
If anyone has a small amount or know of stores in my area that sell it, that would be amazing!
Thank you so much.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Have you checked stores that sell sand blasting supplies?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! Tractor Supply is the name of the stores that I know of that stock "black beauty" blasting media. But, I don't know if they have any stores in Canada, and Google didn't tell me.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I think it's black diamond blasting media


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

jrIL said:


> I think it's black diamond blasting media


Yes, you are right! Sorry.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

If there's a home depot around, you can order the coal slag blasting abrasive through them.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

I think Canada has a brand called Black Beauty.
Think it's exported from Minnesota maybe.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Call up your wielding suppliers, they may even give you a small quantities, or a broken bag.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

We used the diamond black sand blasting media as a cover over the substrate. We either got it at Tractor Supply or Rural King. We might even use some of it for its intended purpose, sandblasting rust off metal!!! 

I didn't know it was coal slag but whatever it is, it is used around here as a suitable aquarium media, and some use only that if they're not doing a natural planted tank. We have one of those and only use enough to keep the dirt covered to keep it from getting stirred up. 

It's heavy, even in small bags, so you'll want to find a local source. Or have a friend from the US ring it with them. They could say they use it as extra weight for their car in the winter for improved traction at customs, or just pay the customs fee, which wouldn't think would be much.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 21, 2018)

I've never heard of coal slag , is this just another name for something ? now im curious..


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

This might help. Google is your friend if you want to know more.

https://www.us-minerals.com/frequently-asked-questions/

Donald


----------

